# Collinite super double coat wax



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Thinking of using this for a winter protection wax, anyone used it that can advise if it's any good? :driver:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Colly 476 yeah I use it have done for years and always have it in stock.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

leehob said:


> Thinking of using this for a winter protection wax, anyone used it that can advise if it's any good? :driver:


Why not do a search on collinite 476?

You might find out.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

3 big ones are collinite, fk1000p and bilt hamer


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

845 insulator wax is fantastic mate and 945 concourse is another must .


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I only use 476s. Can't rate it highly enough


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, I like 476S. I find it easy to use so long as you don't apply it too thickly, excellent water behaviour and great durability... add its comparative low cost to many LSPs on the market and in my eyes, you have a winner


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Its a great winter wax indeed, great for the money and a tin last many many years :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Yup, I like 476S. I find it easy to use so long as you don't apply it too thickly, excellent water behaviour and great durability... add its comparative low cost to many LSPs on the market and in my eyes, you have a winner


It's not about thickness, but curring time and panel temp.

OP, Here is my findings.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327618


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> It's not about thickness, but curring time and panel temp.
> 
> OP, Here is my findings.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327618


 I've always found that you only get a problem when you apply it too thick. 
Apply it nice and thin for the win


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent wax at a reasonable cost. agree with all that has been said


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

I wouldn't use anything else!










Love Collinite 476 and mark de elegance (however you spell it)


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Brilliant wax lovley gloss on silver and light blue and it lasts a long time,also the price is very good


adult image sharing


imgurl


click image upload


image hosting over 2mb


click image upload


free adult image hosting


image hosting without registration


upload picture


free photo upload


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> I've always found that you only get a problem when you apply it too thick.
> Apply it nice and thin for the win


http://www.collinite.com/assets/Uploads/Product-Tech-Sheets-PDF/TTech476pdf.pdf



> Avoid applying in direct sunlight, or extreme temperatures (over 80 degrees F or less
> than 55 degrees F). Surface temperatures should feel lukewarm-room temperature to the
> touch. Do not apply if surface feels cold or hot to the touch.


Their words, not mine.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> http://www.collinite.com/assets/Uploads/Product-Tech-Sheets-PDF/TTech476pdf.pdf
> 
> Their words, not mine.


most waxes say exactly the same :thumb:
It may be better if you read the link you provided then you would of seen this  notice how thin is in capital letters meaning very very thin 

3. Directions for use:
• Apply THIN coat of wax with foam pad or synthetic sponge to a CLEAN section no larger 
than 2X2 ft at a time. 
• When wax begins to dry (light, hazy residue will appear on surface), remove with dry 
microfiber towel or cotton cloth.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> most waxes say exactly the same :thumb:
> It may be better if you read the link you provided then you would of seen this  notice how thin is in capital letters meaning very very thin
> 
> 3. Directions for use:
> ...


Yeahhhhh, but that almost goes without saying. You should never have to tell someone that this product requires a thin coat, they all do. What this product DOES require, is set cure times and panel temperatures. FK1000P doesn't not become fussy like 476S if you leave it on for 20 minutes. Therefore, panel temp and cure times plays a role when using 476S.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Yeahhhhh, but that almost goes without saying. You should never have to tell someone that this product requires a thin coat, they all do. What this product DOES require, is set cure times and panel temperatures. FK1000P doesn't not become fussy like 476S if you leave it on for 20 minutes. Therefore, panel temp and cure times plays a role when using 476S.


but they dont, there are waxes you can put on as thick as you like leave it to bake in the sun for a couple of hours and will still remove without any problem so there not all the same, 
what i quoted was from colinite and was the directions of use, think they should know the way to use :thumb:


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Finish Kare 1000P thats a wax i haven't tried yet is it as durable as collinite 476?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a very good wax but has been eclipsed by Soft 99 Fusso Coat for me.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

corsadesign said:


> Finish Kare 1000P thats a wax i haven't tried yet is it as durable as collinite 476?


Yes they have very similar durability but the FK can be used on wheels as a sealant as well


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Fk1000p is the don it punches way way above its weight and I'd say on par with a good £40 wax any day of the week

You can even get a test pot from clean your car for £4 with enough to do what you want with a good car and the wheels I'd say

For £4 it would be rude not too


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> but they dont, there are waxes you can put on as thick as you like leave it to bake in the sun for a couple of hours and will still remove without any problem so there not all the same,
> what i quoted was from colinite and was the directions of use, think they should know the way to use :thumb:


Good grief. I know you like to argue, but what you quoted, is above what I quoted. Once you read the part you posted, you're then greeted with what I posted. It's the next step regarding application. You have to do BOTH. I never said anything was the same, as a matter of fact I was arguing the point that they are NOT the same. The reason to put it on thin is not so it's easy to remove, it's so the layer cures faster. A thick layer would dry out slower then a thin layer.

Moving on,



> Finish Kare 1000P thats a wax i haven't tried yet is it as durable as collinite 476?


My tests showed that 476S lasted longer then FK1000P. Both great products, can't go wrong either way.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Good grief. I know you like to argue, but what you quoted, is above what I quoted. Once you read the part you posted, you're then greeted with what I posted. It's the next step regarding application. You have to do BOTH. I never said anything was the same, as a matter of fact I was arguing the point that they are NOT the same. The reason to put it on thin is not so it's easy to remove, it's so the layer cures faster. A thick layer would dry out slower then a thin layer.
> 
> Moving on,
> 
> My tests showed that 476S lasted longer then FK1000P. Both great products, can't go wrong either way.


who's arguing/ I'm not or does everyone have to agree on everything :wall:
i know that that you put is under what i said but its not part of the directions and its not the next step it actually a tech tip along with use in a well ventilated area and not part of the application.

*Yeahhhhh, but that almost goes without saying. You should never have to tell someone that this product requires a thin coat, they all do*. What this product DOES require, is set cure times and panel temperatures. FK1000P doesn't not become fussy like 476S if you leave it on for 20 minutes. Therefore, panel temp and cure times plays a role when using 476S.

re read what you put, you clearly says they all need thin coat :thumb:

As for the thin/thick and nothing to do with removal, put a thin coat and a thick coat on a bonnet, the thick coat will be harder to remove then the thin coat


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> who's arguing/ I'm not or does everyone have to agree on everything :wall:
> i know that that you put is under what i said but its not part of the directions and its not the next step it actually a tech tip along with use in a well ventilated area and not part of the application.
> 
> *Yeahhhhh, but that almost goes without saying. You should never have to tell someone that this product requires a thin coat, they all do*. What this product DOES require, is set cure times and panel temperatures. FK1000P doesn't not become fussy like 476S if you leave it on for 20 minutes. Therefore, panel temp and cure times plays a role when using 476S.
> ...


Lol calm down lads when you got all these new sealants and waxes coming out it confuses people.When i was first into detailing i didnt have a clue i knew about snow foam and claying,but i used to walk into halfrauds and look at meguiars,autoglym turtle wax and one of the staff told me you cant beat the autoglym and meguiars products as he uses them on his car and his friends do :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> who's arguing/ I'm not or does everyone have to agree on everything :wall:
> i know that that you put is under what i said but its not part of the directions and its not the next step it actually a tech tip along with use in a well ventilated area and not part of the application.


Tech tips are there to help you with the process. So if you apply 476S and then it becomes hard to remove, maybe you should have followed the tech tip. I know if I put it on thinly, and wait a while, it's hard to remove. It was harder then FK1000P and BH FW when applied and removed in the same conditions.



cheekymonkey said:


> *Yeahhhhh, but that almost goes without saying. You should never have to tell someone that this product requires a thin coat, they all do*. What this product DOES require, is set cure times and panel temperatures. FK1000P doesn't not become fussy like 476S if you leave it on for 20 minutes. Therefore, panel temp and cure times plays a role when using 476S.
> 
> re read what you put, you clearly says they all need thin coat :thumb:
> 
> As for the thin/thick and nothing to do with removal, put a thin coat and a thick coat on a bonnet, the thick coat will be harder to remove then the thin coat


Thin coats are so the least amount of product is wasted, and it cures properly. The bonus is that it's also easier to remove. But if you leave a thin coat on too long, it will be harder to remove. Thin coats do not eliminate the tought removal, they just help it become easier.


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Hi leehob, I use Colly 476 as my "Winter protection wax". My car is outside 24/7 and I get over 6 months protection out of the wax. It even lasted that long a couple of winters ago when temperatures were dropping to around -12c. 
I would really recomend this wax to you. The finish is really good also.

Mark


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Tech tips are there to help you with the process. So if you apply 476S and then it becomes hard to remove, *maybe you should have followed the tech tip. *I know if I put it on thinly, and wait a while, it's hard to remove. It was harder then FK1000P and BH FW when applied and removed in the same conditions.
> 
> Thin coats are so the least amount of product is wasted, and it cures properly. The bonus is that it's also easier to remove. But if you leave a thin coat on too long, it will be harder to remove. Thin coats do not eliminate the tought removal, they just help it become easier.


naaaa just follow the directions where it says thin coat


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Going to buy a tub for the winter, first time using it but everyone raves about it!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Get the fk mate it's much better easier to use too I've got both and much prefer fk


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Whats the point of a thick coat you only rub it off anyway so you may as well use multiple thin coats which will actually give a better lens effect and not gas as much. Also not as much chance of marring the finish.
But each to there own some people like a thick coat so they can see it others like a super thin coat and do a panel at a time.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Yes they have very similar durability but the FK can be used on wheels as a sealant as well


you can use 476s on wheels too:thumb:


----------

